
Shenzhen Documentary: From Copycat Manufacturing to “Silicon Valley of Hardware” - karimf
http://www.wired.co.uk/video/shenzhen-full-documentary
======
karimf
"Most people don't realize that, at least 26% of a technology from Silicon
Valley actually come from Shenzhen." [0]

[0] 45:15

